# Repainting Boat Hull



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd recommend using a catalyzed paint. 
Interlux - Perfection is a decent DIY kit 
Awlgrip is another great option, but more of a professional high grade paint. 
Perfection is similar in the sense of finish, but much friendlier to your wallet and easy to use as it is aimed towards the DIY guy.

I used to paint boats professionally for many years.


----------



## EthanFreitas407 (Dec 8, 2016)

paint it black said:


> I'd recommend using a catalyzed paint.
> Interlux - Perfection is a decent DIY kit
> Awlgrip is another great option, but more of a professional high grade paint.
> Perfection is similar in the sense of finish, but much friendlier to your wallet and easy to use as it is aimed towards the DIY guy.
> ...


Awesome, Thank you for your response Ill check that out!


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

EthanFreitas407 said:


> Awesome, Thank you for your response Ill check that out!


I used Devoe to paint my old V-20. Turned out great. We use Devoe where I work. If memory serves me correct, I used 201 epoxy primer and sprayed 379 top coat. I will try and hunt down a link from my diy.

Found it
http://www.wellcraftv20.com/community/showthread.php?t=17721


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Check out the genius bucket. Complete kit


----------



## EthanFreitas407 (Dec 8, 2016)

Shicks007 said:


> I used Devoe to paint my old V-20. Turned out great. We use Devoe where I work. If memory serves me correct, I used 201 epoxy primer and sprayed 379 top coat. I will try and hunt down a link from my diy.
> 
> Found it
> http://www.wellcraftv20.com/community/showthread.php?t=17721


Thanks a lot I'll check it out!


----------

